# lurem c210b



## Anonymous (1 Jun 2005)

just got this lurem c210b combination.iam pkleased with its perforance.has ay one had one of these ,or have any tips fo me .iam also looking for a hand book for iif any one can help.


----------



## Woodythepecker (1 Jun 2005)

Hi Joiner, welcome to the forum.

Sorry but i am not familiar with your combo, but i am sure someone else will help you.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Travis Byrne (1 Jun 2005)

Hi Joiner
Welcome to the forum  
This link provides info on the manual but it may be in french  
I had to tranlate the page because in was in french but it may be of some help.
http://translate.google.com/translate?h ... D%26sa%3DG

Travis


----------



## dickm (1 Jun 2005)

joiner":2duoyqvt said:


> just got this lurem c210b combination.iam pkleased with its perforance.has ay one had one of these ,or have any tips fo me .iam also looking for a hand book for iif any one can help.



I've got the previous Lurem model, the C200, and somewhere (tho' I've not seen it for a while!) I had the manual for it in English. I think quite a lot of the bits were common to the two models. It's an excellent planer/thicknesser, but the saw on the C200 is a bit rough. 
Have been looking out to upgrade to a 210B, but no luck so far - someone always seems to beat me to it.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Jun 2005)

thanks every one for your help. iwill try thelink ,i dont speak french ether ,but its worth a shot .


----------



## Les Mahon (2 Jun 2005)

Joiner,

I had a quick look at these sites in french and the info is scarce, basically it seems the answer they come back to is mail Lurem and ask for one!

PM me if you want me to mail them in french, the website seems to only wrk in french anyway!

www.lurem.fr

les


----------



## Noel (2 Jun 2005)

Can't Record Power help you?

Noel


----------



## dickm (2 Jun 2005)

Noel":2l3d91kh said:


> Can't Record Power help you?



Dunno if things have improved, but last time I enquired of them about any info on my older one, they had nothing!
A guy from round here who used to deal in machinery claimed that old Lurem spares were impossible to get some ten years ago, and I don't imagine it's got any better. 
But unless it's one of the castings that's broken, most of the rest can be "bodged" from other sources. (Speaks from experience - mine came as a big heap of bits!)


----------



## dickm (3 Jun 2005)

One other thought about sources of info on the Lurem. Gordon Warr, who seems to write for all sorts of mags, certainly used to have one, and has always been very helpful when contacted.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Jun 2005)

thanks every one .i have spoken to record power and they say they can proberbaly get me a hand book .so now i wait with my fingers crossed.


----------



## jontas (26 Jan 2011)

Hello to everyone.
Fist at all, thank you very much for this forum, I enjoyed so much looking for a new ideas but I never decided to write anything, It is possible for my basic english....
Last week I have bought a Lurem c210b made in 1979 (as old as me) and I am looking for the user manual because I don't know if I have all the parts and how to fix them.
Please Joiner, If you finally received the hand book, could you send me a copy please?
Best regards


----------



## 9fingers (26 Jan 2011)

Hi Jontas,

Welcome to the forum. joiner asked this question in 2005 and as there is no profile button on his post, means he is no longer a member.

Lurem is not a common make of machine here in UK so you might find it very difficult to get a manual.

Good Luck

Bob


----------



## WhyDi (26 Jan 2011)

Good Morning,

You can download two user manuals, (.pdf right click on the url then SaveAs)
- the first one : http://dl.free.fr/qhOCHotdR
- and the second : http://dl.free.fr/q1Zer3bEl
but both in French language. I hope the drawing might help you. If you wish I may translate some small phrases so that you get a better understanding of one or another part of your combination machine.

Best Regards


----------



## Finton Stack (29 May 2011)

If you still want these manuals I have them in pdf.


----------



## jontas (30 May 2011)

Hello Finton Stack,
It will be so nice to have these user manual in PDF.
I don't know how heavy is this machine I fixed it on a specific place and never more moved it but it is very heavy.
Best regards


----------



## chipper (21 Jan 2012)

I've been away for a bit (not locked) but I still haven't been able to track down the motor for my lurem c210b.I thought maybe someone may be able to advise now.


----------



## 9fingers (21 Jan 2012)

chipper":31efg8wp said:


> I've been away for a bit (not locked) but I still haven't been able to track down the motor for my lurem c210b.I thought maybe someone may be able to advise now.




Is there anything special about the motor? 
There is an appendix devoted to motor mechanical details in my motor paper which might help you decide the frame size you need and the type of mounting then it is off to ebay to find a vendor.

Bob


----------



## jimmer (29 Sep 2017)

hi,
just to resurect this thread from 2012, i'm looking for help and manuals for a lurem c210b.
have mails finton stack directly since he said he had pdf.s but anyone else who has one it would be good to discuss a few things.
biggest problem at the moment is judder/wobble when running the saw. i have started a seperate thread on this before, but have still no tresolved the problem
thanks
jimmer


----------



## nev (29 Sep 2017)

jimmer":s3t4hfr1 said:


> ...
> have mails finton stack directly since he said he had pdf.s ....
> jimmer



I wouldn't hold your breath, that was his only post and only visit to the site.


----------

